# PRFA family fishing rodeo



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the Pensacola recreational fisherman's association 9 th annual family fishing rodeo. will be 19 thru 21 of sept. the capt. meeting will be on fri the 19 sept. at the rfra building 1007 pine st pensacola at 6:30 pm. food and drinks and tickets. fishing 20 and 21 sept. weigh in will be at shoreline park gulfbreeze. entry fee is $25 adult kids 12 and under are free. books and tickets are at gulfbreeze bait and tackle , outcast and the pensacola pier. check out the pictures from last years winners at www.fishpensacola.net thank you have a great time enjoy!

president prfa

scot mason


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

This is a great local community outreach familyfishing rodeo that is affordable with good prizes. Pick up a brochure and join in the fun. The weather is predicted to be good so make your plans now. Call 554-0836 or 470-0941 with any questions.

The Duke


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to encourage everyone to fish this event. They do a great job promoting family fishing in our area. I know that fuel prices are keeping many people from fishing this year but we have to do our best to support the local tournaments or they won't be here next year when gas prices might be lower. I am speaking from personal experience on the tournaments that we own. All of us that promote local tournaments need your help and particiaption to kepp the tournaments going. This has been a tough year and we can only hope that next year will be better. Good luck and tight lines and support your LOCAL business. We have already seen a great local business in Byfield Marine go away and none of us want to see it happen to any other businesses or our tournaments. Thanks.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

get your kids and lets go fishin.( if you don't have kids go borrow one.)


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I think this is my favorite tournament in our area!Maybe I am biased because it was the 1st one my son (then 5) and I each had ever been in 2 years ago, and we both placed the last 2 years. However, it is well-run, low cost, lots of categories with 1st, 2nd & 3rd in both open and juniors, cash payouts,trophies AND cashfor the kids, kids givaways, raffles, great food and fun. :letsparty


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally one I can get the kids in. I'm looking forawrd to it. 

I saw this species on the other post, will Red fish be included?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TKDADDY (9/18/2008)*I saw this species on the other post, will Red fish be included?


Saving the internet one click at a time....here's the post from Scott on the other thread 

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic184556-2-1.aspx

all right the open division are (1st $100. 2nd $50. 3rd $25.) 
amberjack
speckle trout
dolphin
flounder
sheephead
spanish mackerel
tuna
red snapper
king mackerel
wahoo
grouper
trigger
cobia
bonita
blue fish
pompano
whiting


and the kids division (12 and under free) they are (1st $25. 2nd $15. 3rd $10. and trophys)
speckled trout
dolphin
flounder
sheephead
spanish mackerel
whiting
red snapper
king mackerel
pompano
grouper
trigger
bonita
blue fish
skipjack
pinfish
pigfish
croaker
for more info call walt at 554-0836
good luck and enjoy!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

captains meeting is tonight. fishing starts after the meeting. looking forward to a great weekend.

thank you 

scot


----------

